# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Аранжировка для гитары A Whole New World (Alladin)

## baranov107

Всем привет! Новая аранжировка песни A Whole New World из мультфильма Алладин 1992 года



Новые версии буду выкладывать у себя на сайте - https://iluha.home.blog/2022/02/15/a...world-alladin/

В целом, аранжировка несложная и еще есть над чем работать, но уже такой вариант очень нравится играть и вообще трудно оторваться от гитары. Всем гитаристам рекомендую поиграть, а лучше выучить слова и еще и паралельно петь.

----------

